# 3 Point Bale Wrappers



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the 3 point hitch bale wrappers? Mainly interested in the Ag Wrap or Farm Land style wrappers. Not going to be used that much so I can't justify the expense of a nicer one.

Thanks.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried to post before it didn't go through. we used the AG wrap the disadvantages you need a tractor heavy enough to lift the Bale and the wrapper. Also those little rollers should the Bale be a little undersized that one end or a bit spongy or sloppy it may just slip right through the rollers. You can get by with one of those we used them a lot check around for price if you can find a basic belt wrapper for the same price I know you'll be a lot better off


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Your basic wrapper like this. might be in the same price range and make life a lot simpler. You would need a loader to put the bail on this wrapper and your three point one would not need the loader


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Your basic wrapper like this. might be in the same price range and make life a lot simpler.


After this year I'm contemplating something like this, you have perked my ears up. Could you tell me what model I'm looking at and possible price ranges?

I hate tedding raked up hay out and re-raking, loosing those valuable leaves that my cows would prefer I put in front of them to more efficiently dispose of.

Larry


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thank you both.

That looks like a Vermeer unit in the picture, does it dump the wrapped bale off to the rear?

I like the idea of the 3pt version as one person could do the wrapping by themselves.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes it is a Vermeer SW 2500. It is manual load..
I agree with the three-point wrapper one person can do the job. The problem with the three-point wrapper it does not stack the Bales on end so someone Auto really pick the bill up with a hugger after you wrap it and stand it on an end and if you're going to be doing that you might as well set it on the rapper while you're doing it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I also have a 3 point Ag Wrap bale wrapper. You need a pretty heavy tractor. I use a Case IH 5220 with 900 lbs on the front. You do need good bales for them to work well. When I only had a lighter tractor I blocked up the wrapper to support the weight and loaded/unloaded the bales with a skidsteer. They have their pluses and minuses just like the older belt wrappers. I have been considering upgrading to a round/square wrapper and may consider selling my Ag Wrap.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Check out the Anderson RB200 wrappers. They are a 3 pt economy model, but look heavier built to me than some of the other 3 pt models available. I think they sell new for $7-8k. I’ve never used one but seriously considered buying one this past spring. Ended up spending a little more on a lightly used inline wrapper instead. I liked the 3 pt model for the price and for later cuttings when typically handling fewer bales. But was afraid it would be awfully slow if I was wrapping by myself, compared to the inline or even a self loading individual wrapper.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

How many bales is "not going to be used much"? I don't have any experience with 3pt. Purchased Anderson pull type self loading for my first one. Are most 3pt you set the bale with a loader get off tractor to run controls (unless you go high end and get a remote control) dump, then move bale or move wrapper? For one person does not seem easier. School me if wrong on any of these points.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the only 3 pt version that I'm aware of that is a one person show are the AgWrap types that he mentioned. The other 3 pt models I've seen you could do with one person but it'd be very slow and a lot of on and off the tractor. Which is why I decided I either wanted a self loading individual type or inline. I don't wrap a lot of bales right now either (but probably will more in the future now that I've got my own) but I still didn't want to go bale for an hour or two and then wrap for three or four. I also looked at the AgWrap style wrappers but sure didn't seem to have as good of reviews online compared to other styles.

Agree with the question of how many do you plan to wrap at a time. To me that matters a lot when trying to pick out a model.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The Farmland three point is also a one-man option and I'm not saying it's any better than AG wrap probably all the same disadvantageshttps://www.farm-landbalewrappers.com/3-point-hitch-round-bale-wrapper


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought an Anderson RB200 wrapper this spring. Not a one man show type but works good and it didn’t break the bank.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have an AG Wrap 5x5 and it will wrap a bale... Not super pretty bales, not fast, not user friendly, and not convient to operate but it'll get the job done in a pinch. I only use it as a last resort and do everything I can not to need it. For the 500 dollars I paid for it, its perfect lol. I wouldn't pay much more for one.

If I plan on making any quantity of silage I borrow a tube wrapper from a friend.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

500 for a wrapper? How did u manage that deal? I bought mine for $1000. It was a dealer repo unit.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bought it from a guy who had it bolted to a wagon and was using it stationary. Had to cut off some mounts and such he had welded on to hold it to the wagon. Wasn't much market for the whole contraption he had setup.

Keep telling myself one of these days I'm going to buy a "real" bale wrapper so I'm more inclined to use it but it never happens...


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

I ended up buying an older used FarmLand unit, have wrapped a couple dozen rolls with it just playing around. It'll serve the purpose, not the fastest around but it does a good job and I don't have much tied up in it.

Thanks for the responses.


----------

